# VLC Video Disappears



## tzoi516 (Jan 27, 2014)

I was watching a second video in VLC. When I went to check Facebook, while watching the video, the video froze but the audio continued. So I closed out Firefox and VLC tried to reopen the .mp4 video with VLC, and all I see now is a black screen the size of the video output and regular audio. However, the video plays fine in Firefox, and video scrolling in Firefox doesn't hiccup like it does in VLC.

I also tried playing in Mplayer, but I get the same results as VLC.

Anyone else encounter this issue? Thanks.


----------

